# Soil Test Recommendations



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

What are the best methods/devices to test soil? I want to start testing and correcting. What's the best method, the cheapest method etc...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The best and cheapest is to send a soil sample to a lab. They will use proven methods that are calibrated and routinely verified. In my signature you will see a link to soil testing with a few good labs. I think the cheapest good one is waypoint at @$16.


----------

